# What is your favorite name for a Hedgehog?



## justin j

what is youer favorit headgehogs name. i just posted this to liveing things up. (please dont think i am a bad owner because i ask a lot of questions) heres my headgehog[attachment=1:352eo1du]09-07-08_0019.jpg[/attachment:352eo1du][attachment=0:352eo1du]09-07-08_0020.jpg[/attachment:352eo1du] isnt he cute :lol:


----------



## LizardGirl

I personally don't have a favorite, but mine is named Inky, and I think the name is adorable.

I am "reserving" two names for sometime in the future hedgies, Marco for an albino male, and Sharpie for Algerian something female. :lol:


----------



## justin j

youer geting an albino male :shock: thats what snowball is  cool.


----------



## LizardGirl

Well, if I get another hedgie... that is just assuming...

I certainly hope to continue with hedgies!!


----------



## justin j

o i thought you said that you were geting an albino male. i need to read more closly


----------



## Vortex

i dont have a favorite eather but my hedgehogs name is Daisy  
although i do hope to get more hedgies in the futuer, i dont have any names picked out or a favorite,


----------



## justin j

i think that i will change it to name some of youer favorite headgehogs names  is that better you think


----------



## justin j

i meant to say what is the name of youer favorit headgehog.sorry for the typeo


----------



## Gnarly

I don't have a favorite name either; I love so many of the creative names people on this board have come up with for their hedgehogs. 

I want to name a future female Ursula, and a future male Sergio. But, only if it fits them


----------



## iamdbf

Everyone's fav is their own hedgie's. Probably cuz their fav. name is what they would name their hedgie. Of course, My fav is Jade, but that was even before i owned her. (i actually though of it the week before i got her) it is such a cool, great sounding name, and its pretty bad_ _ _. (i do not want to be reported, so i am just underscoring). :shock: 

Hey, justin, u know that it is spelled HEDGEHOG????


----------



## justin j

iamdbf said:


> Everyone's fav is their own hedgie's. Probably cuz their fav. name is what they would name their hedgie. Of course, My fav is Jade, but that was even before i owned her. (i actually though of it the week before i got her) it is such a cool, great sounding name, and its pretty bad_ _ _. (i do not want to be reported, so i am just underscoring). :shock:
> 
> Hey, justin, u know that it is spelled HEDGEHOG????


i just stated this just liveing things up. and i know thats how you spell hedgehogs it was a misspelled it on accident.


----------



## lilhoglet

I pretty much decided ahead of time that every girl hedgehog I have will be named after some sort of food (something sweet). I don't know why =/ Any boy I get will be named whatever I want. I have a long list of names to choose from.. I just don't want to write them all out lol


----------



## justin j

i respect that :lol:


----------



## Krisword

We labored over a name for a few days after we got him. We couldn't decide if we wanted Q-tip, Q-T, Q-Ball, so we decided on Q. Its a letter you don't use very often, and in the end...it can still mean a variety of things.


----------



## iamdbf

justin j said:


> iamdbf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone's fav is their own hedgie's. Probably cuz their fav. name is what they would name their hedgie. Of course, My fav is Jade, but that was even before i owned her. (i actually though of it the week before i got her) it is such a cool, great sounding name, and its pretty bad_ _ _. (i do not want to be reported, so i am just underscoring). :shock:
> 
> Hey, justin, u know that it is spelled HEDGEHOG????
> 
> 
> 
> i just stated this just liveing things up. and i know thats how you spell hedgehogs it was a misspelled it on accident.
Click to expand...

its just i saw u did that a lot. whatever.


----------



## heavenlyhogs

I like hedgie names with MEANING...many african names have various meanings.I also like flower names for the girls.
The owner of my little boy hoglet has named him Pickle which i think is rather sweet


----------



## justin j

iamdbf said:


> justin j said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamdbf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone's fav is their own hedgie's. Probably cuz their fav. name is what they would name their hedgie. Of course, My fav is Jade, but that was even before i owned her. (i actually though of it the week before i got her) it is such a cool, great sounding name, and its pretty bad_ _ _. (i do not want to be reported, so i am just underscoring). :shock:
> 
> Hey, justin, u know that it is spelled HEDGEHOG????
> 
> 
> 
> i just stated this just liveing things up. and i know thats how you spell hedgehogs it was a misspelled it on accident.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its just i saw u did that a lot. whatever.
Click to expand...

well thank you for telling me how to spell hedgehog. i have learned from my mistake


----------



## r_k_chic47

If I got a female hedgehog, I would name her Roxie! I've always loved that name, it sounds cute yet rebellious :lol:


----------



## Hedge hogs rule

i like the name quillson so of course thats what i named my hedgehog, i was gonna name him rolo because they roll up into balls lol


----------



## sagesmommy

ok my favorite names are : 
Sweeney(male) Lovette(female)
Jack(male) Sally(female)
Anthony(male) Joanna(female) 
Joanna is my next hedgies name so dont steal it!  

And my brother says he likes the name : Spike
And my mom keeps shouting : " Qillo!! QUILLO!!!!" haha


----------



## zoologist

sagesmommy, you like nightmare before christmas and sweeney todd demon barber of fleet street, don't you?


----------



## laurennicole

i like the name Pinky


----------



## padawanslacker

heavenlyhogs said:


> I like hedgie names with MEANING...many african names have various meanings.


When I was looking for names for Spirit, I found a lovely African name that meant "moonlight." It would have suited her very well, but I just found it too long to say. I'm afraid I didn't keep it anywhere . . . I wish I'd kept the list of potential names for her. I almost named her Sparkleberry, because of those dark ruby eyes, but that was too long to say, too.

I think the best name any of my hedgehogs have had was "Velcro," because it made people laugh every time I told them what it was. I've never been able to find another one as good as that.


----------



## sagesmommy

I do like those movies  I like anything by Tim Burton. I WUV his movies! And i think its so funny someone started this because i was just thinking last night of names haha


Oh yes, "Nadawi Luna" is also a good name. It's native american, and means " Fairy girl under the moon"


----------



## Mikolaj

I re-named my guy Jubilee (Jubjub) after numothehedgehogs second choice of name for him because I really disliked Jumbie and I didn't want to change his name to much.

I love naming pets though, and if I ever get another one, I'd probably call him Xipe Totec, based on the Hellraiser movies with Pinhead


----------



## Melissa

I dont have a favorite. I just dont like naming animals after humans.

My hedgehogs names are Aero, Needler, Rosa(boy.. yea I know), Cavalier, Thorne and for my girl I still havent really found a name that FITS. But right now I call her momma.. shes expecting..

I will edit this when I find a name that fits for the girl.


----------



## Kalandra

Oh Melissa, that is a sticky road to go down. My very first hedgehog we had picked a name and it just didn't seem to fit, less than a month after coming to my home she gave birth. We started calling her Little Momma for lack of a better name. The name stuck. Years after she died I ran across a name that I liked, its Umayma. Egyptian for "Little Mother." 

But I agree with you, I don't have a favorite name. I have names that I like for individual hedgehogs. I have mentioned before, I think that if you give a hedgehog time they will help pick their names.


----------



## sagesmommy

The day i went to go get Sage her name was going to be bell or tiger lilly and the moment i saw her i was like ... " oh she is a sage yup ..sage" i just knew


----------



## drowsydreamer

I've always wanted to get a female hedgie and name her Tiggy...short for Mrs. Tiggywinkles from the Beatrix Potter story. But if I ever do get a girl, I think I would have to see how her personality works before settling on a name, even one I like so much.


----------



## numothehedgehog

I would post my names but I would be *so* upset if someone stole em


----------



## zoologist

Cloud's full name is....
*Sonic Cloud Buggaboo Seefried*

Sonic because thats what my ex named him when he got him for me
Cloud because i didn't like the name Sonic, and he is white.
Buggaboo because i wasn't sure if i liked Cloud a whole lot, and he has bug eyes. Plus its a cute name
Seefried cause that's my ex's last name, haha.

i don't have a favorite name, but i usually have my pets named before i get them.

Torti (tore-tie) was an inside joke (its the plural of tortoise. sorta like octapus and octipi, haha) so i had the name picked out for my turtle before i got her.

i named my baby box turtle Carolina because A) i got her in South Carolina and B) their scientific name has the word "Carolina" in it. Plus its just a really pretty name.

also, i've decided if i ever get a ferret i will name is "Soda Pop" and if i get a duschenhound it will be named "truman" probably :-D


----------



## zoologist

oh! and my three feeder goldfish are named Lock, Shock and Barrel (Sagesmommy, you should understand that!)


----------



## Melissa

zoologist said:


> oh! and my three feeder goldfish are named Lock, Shock and Barrel (Sagesmommy, you should understand that!)


LOVE IT!
You know the christmas Hawthorne House Villages? I have that set up for the Nightmare Before Christmas!


----------



## zoologist

i love that movie, and i have since it came out!

update: one of the feeders got eaten, it was bound to happen. i'm thinking of renaming them now  haha


----------



## Hedgie Mama

well called Ruby ruby because of her eyes and Seoda becuase I like the name and its gaelic only later did i realise the connection, Seoda is Irish for gem/treasure so fits in nicely with Ruby.  

Sometimes I think Ruby sould be renamed Diva as she can be so huffy :lol:


----------



## zoologist

Hedgie Mama said:


> Sometimes I think Ruby sould be renamed Diva as she can be so huffy :lol:


haha thats cute, hedgie mama. how do you pronounce "Seoda"?


----------



## laurennicole

zoologist said:


> Hedgie Mama said:
> 
> 
> 
> how do you pronounce "Seoda"?
Click to expand...

yeah i was woundering that too?


----------



## Hedgie Mama

hi sorry bout long wait Seoda is pronounce Show da and she is proving to be a little gem not as huffy as her half sister but thats probably because I was a novice with Ruby and she had to help teach me and now I am more confident, theyre both gorgeous


----------



## sagesmommy

zoologist said:


> oh! and my three feeder goldfish are named Lock, Shock and Barrel (Sagesmommy, you should understand that!)


 Oh yes! haha that was a very good idea!  I would name all my animals tim burtons movie characters but its hard because everyone just thinks i like the movie since it became a "hot topic" line.... :roll: But in reality , i was singing those songs before these kids were even born! haha it came out in 1993 and well we just like it cause we do! So nah nah :ugeek: haha!

By the way i MIGHT be getting a new little girl ... Name " Johanna" (Sweeney todd) :mrgreen:


----------



## LizardGirl

> By the way i MIGHT be getting a new little girl ... Name " Johanna" (Sweeney todd)


*High-fives Sweeney Todd people*


----------



## Tristen

I like the name Pokey even though a lot of people think its really childish for whatever reason. I think the first reason for that name should be obvious since he's a hedgehog and secondly I was watching him explore and it reminded me of the book "The Pokey Little Puppy" from when I was little


----------



## Alicat42

I like to name my pets after things, Milo my cat from Milo & Otis. Sassy from Homeward Bound, Lady from Lady & The Tramp lol My hedgies are the same way, except I've decided to name them after harry potter, depending on their personalites :lol: haha I know, I'm a dork. But they have some cute names. My first hedgie was Peter Pettigrew (Peti for short) my new little one is Luna Lovegood.


----------



## Kean

i dont have my hedgie yet but im going to him gremlin (i dont why i like the sound of it) or what i was originally going to name my dog, Loki after the norse mischeif and fire god, now my dog is name lexi, closest i could think of for a girl


----------



## Callie255

You're not a dork Alicat, my boy was almost named Dumbledore. One of my very good friends has a ton of animals named after Harry Potter characters and I think its way cute. I also had a cat named Milo growing up. My hedgies name has turned out to be Bruce Quillis after Bruce Willis. My husband kept calling him that and so it just stuck. Then once I decided to call him Bruce Quillis my husband said to call him Wesley Spikes, lol. I kept his name Bruce though.


----------



## sagesmommy

i like naming animals after harry potter  My sister named her son Mad I Moody . (Maddox Issac Moody)


----------



## Jen

My hedgehog's name is dango--which translates to 'dumpling' in Japanese, since he's very! very round.


----------



## MyGuitarSticks

Well, this is probably not my fav, but it's what I'm going to name my hedgehog:
Achilles (Yes, I'm obsessed with greek mythology).


----------



## Coco

I love all Hawaian name ,,,,,

Aloha , Kalani , Kiele , Shalini , Luana , 

I don't change the name of the hedgehog i buy older ,but all my news babies have and Hawaiean name ;-)))

I travel a cruise around Hawaian islands a year ago and i realy fall in love with that place ,,,,,beautyful souvenirs ,,,,,,,,


----------



## Zalea

I have some not-so-favorite names, but I don't think I have an actual favorite.

I originally wanted to give Quentin the name Vassili, because I loved that Jude Law movie "Enemy at the Gates" and I thought he was a strong character. My boyfriend and I were afraid that he might be shy, though, and the s sound in it might make him think were hissing at him. Now I know it wouldn't have made a difference and he wouldn't care but I wanted to be careful about it back then. I guess we can make it a middle name.


----------



## azyrios

i wanted to name my hedgehog Leeroy (my girlfriends niece named her stuffed hedgehog Leeroy, and i thought it was cute that she so avidly denied her uncle the name sonic.), but decided to get an older hedgehog instead, and i didn't mind Vex.


----------



## happy.pancakes

I think Tucker is the best name!
Deffanantly the best.

But, if I get a new hedgehog
...and it's a boy
I'm going to name him ''Leonidus'' like off the threehundred

Whoever poasted Velcro as a name, that's pretty precious
and 
I'm high fiveiing all the other Sweeny Todd fans also


----------



## Amy

Well to be honest I wanted to get a boy and name him Azalea. Flower names for boys are adorable.

Truffles got her name because when I got her we were sitting on the porch watching her get used to her new cage. It was obvious she was an explorer type because she kept snuffling around. My mother was doing a crossword and she asked, "What is the name of the rare fungus located by certain trained hogs?" After a second we just knew we had to name her Truffles.


----------



## Lilysmommy

Okay, first I just have to say that I also love all of the people who are naming after Sweeney Todd, Nightmare Before Christmas, and Harry Potter. Just a few of my favorite movies/books.  I'm also planning on naming a majority of my future animals after book and movie characters, and also probably from Greek mythology. 
That being said, Lily got her name partly from Harry Potter (Lily Potter, Harry's mom), and partly because I just really like that name. It's so pretty, just like the flower. Now that I'm getting to know Lily even better after having her for several months, I realize just how lucky I got. Her name fits her PERFECTLY.  She's so sweet, and I think the name Lily is associated with sweet/nice people. So I was so happy when I realized the other day how nicely it fit her.
I don't have the list of possible names I had made before I got her, but I remember that for boys, two of the names on it were Romulus and Remus (half from Roman mythology, and Remus partly from Harry Potter). The only problem with them is I have a speech impediment, and cannot, for the life of me, say r's. They come out like w's, if they're at the beginning of the word, and like o's or something if they're at the end. :lol: 

Anyway...I'll shut up now. :lol:


----------



## Chase

I think when me and my brother get our hedgehogs i am going to name mine quill i know it probably over used but..... and i think my brother will name it peanut or goober.


----------



## sagesmommy

haha Goober , my boyfriends mom calls me that!
I also like the couple names Sen(girl) Haku(boy)
Sopie(girl) Howl(boy)
Kiki(girl) Gigi(boy)


----------



## Sonic

Gnarly said:


> I don't have a favorite name either; I love so many of the creative names people on this board have come up with for their hedgehogs.
> 
> I want to name a future female Ursula, and a future male Sergio. But, only if it fits them


HUH??!??!! My Hedgehog's name is SERGIO!!  OMG i feel like such a copy cat but not really! I only chose it because of a song and If fits him PERFECTLY!


----------



## Mrs. TiggyWinkle

I love Beatrix Potter and knew that when I got a hedgehog I was going to name it either Mrs. Tiggywinkle (female, duh :roll: ) or Mr. Pricklepins (male, surprise  ). It turned out that I got a Mrs. Tiggywinkle, but that got too long fast, so now she's shortened to Tiggles. And it suits her perfectly.

I really enjoy hearing how all of you name your hedgies. Given me some good ideas for name sources for that wonderful day when I have room and money for multiple hedgies.

Tiffany


----------



## Sonic

In the future when i get some more quilled buddies, probably after college, I am thinking about naming a male Murphy. This popped into my head when i was going to pick up my hedgie and I was listening to a band Called Dropkick Murphys. I thought about naming my current hedgehog that, but i decided that the name just didn't suit him. So now i have a lil buddy called Sergio!


----------

